# Tow bars



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can buy a tow bar for a Lunar Champ MH on a Ducato 2.8 chassis? I think it may be a galvanised Alko chassis it's on.
I was quoted £550 + vat fitted, that seems excessive to me.
Any contacts out there please?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Try PWS in Poole Dorset, TF(01202) -746851 they fit towbars to Fiat chassis with their eyes closed.

peedee


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

hi-ya DJP try WWW.TOWTAL.CO.UK.

same day made and fitted on the premises . I arrived at 0800 and left 1230 
mine was £370-00 total ( last year ) Brilliant job and really sharp looking. 
Give them a bell they're 100% on the ball and helpfull. 
Located in stoke-on-trent they can accommodate you overnight
if you need it in the yard with hook-up

regards 
BB


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*TOWBARS*

Thanks for guidance. Have contacted both and looks like Total Towbars is best price.
Thanks again
Dennis


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dennis If you choose to follow up the TOWTAL contact, I feel confident that you will be pleased with the job they do. 
The finnish they apply is some kind of plastic very smart , and they offer several colour choices so that the bar blends into your skirting colour scheme. From memory it was White, Black or Grey when I had mine done last year. 

regards 

B


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks B or is it BB?
Booked it in to Towtal today.. All I have to do now is get my Qpod! to tow behind


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

Glad to know you got fixed up. Take a book or some such time passer,
plenty of free coffee/soup/tea/water etc available in the waiting room (in the shop/office, with two chairs actually nothing posh). toilet available 
Any queries re the M'home suspension etc ask "little Bill" he's a qualified engineer and revels in his extensive knowledge !!!

while you're there take a walk down the road to the "seconds shop" for Wedgewood and associated companies. its on the same side of the road as Towtal about 300 yds down hill. Crockery, quality and everyday stuff and glassware at prices to make you drool. Worth a look even if you dont buy anything, and the cafe there quite bearable. 
TIP ----- FORGET TO TAKE YOUR WALLET !!!! :twisted:

REGARDS 
BB (missed one last time)


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

while you're there take a walk down the road to the "seconds shop" for Wedgewood and associated companies. its on the same side of the road as Towtal about 300 yds down hill. Crockery, quality and everyday stuff and glassware at prices to make you drool. Worth a look even if you dont buy anything,
That could be as expensive as the tow bar if the missus comes as well  :!: :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

How's the song go......
"HEY BIG SPENDER."

Now why do you think I suggested you forget your wallet !!!!!
My Missus can spend cash like it's going out of fashion ! Then says 

"OOO!! did it cost that much??" 

seriously though its worth a look. 

BB


----------

